# Clean install of 9.2.1



## corimay (Dec 23, 2002)

I picked up an older iMac that has OS8.6 on it. I have 9.2.1 and OSX, but I can't install either unless I have OS9.0.  I understand that OSX uses OS9 as well (not sure if it HAS to be 9.0, or any OS9 update). So my question is, how do I perform a clean install of OS9.2.1 (the only OS9 software that I have), so then I can install OSX?  Or do you recommend I just do a clean install of OSX and not have any OS9 version installed?

I'm a mac newbie, so excuse my ignorance. 

Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 23, 2002)

We were all a newbie at one time. No question is a stupid one.  

You can install OS X on it's own. Make sure you have enought memory installed. And you have OS X programs.  
The only reason you would want OS 9 is to use Classic. And that would be for a program that is not yet ported to OS X.  Or an oldie but goodie.


----------



## mac-blog (Dec 23, 2002)

I think Racer X pointed out at some point that you need the full Mac OS 9 installer and not just the upgrade. If you only have the Mac OS 9.2.1 update CD the came with the Mac OS X 10.1 upgrade (I believe that was the bundle) then you need not only 9.0 (updated to 9.1) to install 9.2.1, you are going to find that you need 10.0 to upgrade to 10.1 (you'll only find that out when the installer doesn't find 10.0 on your system).

I just hope you didn't pay for the free upgrade bundle that Apple handed out at Apple Stores and CompUSA locations.  If your CDs have *update* or *upgrade* on them, then you still need to get Mac OS X and Mac OS 9.


----------



## corimay (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks Cheryl for the info. I get a better understanding of how OSx and OS9 work now. 

Is there a tutorial on how to perform a clean install of OSx? The OSx software that I have only tries to upgrade 9.2, so I'm not sure how to reformat the computer. Thanks


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 24, 2002)

If you want to start all over again with an empty hard drive, you need to first boot the computer with the OS CD. Then go to the utility folder on the OS CD.  Locate Drive Setup and start it.  Now following the prompts, you initialize the drive which will totally erase everything that is now on it. Make sure you select Extended format. Then it should automatically update the disk drivers.  When done, you can install the OS. 

If you have the OS 9 install, and need Classic, start with that CD.  When done, restart the computer and it will boot in OS 9. Now boot the computer with the OS X CD and install that. 

If you want to go with OS X only, just use that CD, but you need to start the computer with the CD.  That can be done in one of two ways.  Insert the CD, go to the Start Up disk Control Panel and select the OS X CD, then select restart.  OR insert the CD, go to restart and at the same time hold down the C key.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 24, 2002)

Of course to perform a clean install of Mac OS 9, you do not need to erase your hard drive, You should only need to select the _Perform Clean Installation_ from the options button.

Also, if your iMac is running 8.6, you'll need to update your firmware. Apple's _Read Me_ says the following:



> *by Apple Computer:*
> If you receive a message during installation that your firmware is out of date, follow the instructions for updating your firmware in the CD Extras folder on your Mac OS CD.



I have attached what the Mac OS 9 installer looks like with the clean install message showing. I have included the Mac OS 9.2.1 updater that Mac-blog talked about so you can see the difference.

I can not strongly enough tell you how much of a risk erasing your drive is. If I were you, I would not do it unless I had a way to restore the system back to it's original form in case something doesn't work. All iMacs came with restore CDs, if you have these then you can try the erase method.

Best of luck. I can't tell you how many systems I have had to repair for people doing exactly what Cheryl is suggesting.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 25, 2002)

While it is very rare to need to totally erase your drive for an install, I have done it without any problems. 

Depending on what Corimay wants to do depends on what actions he takes on the drive.  If he wants OS X plain and simple, then I would suggest a total initalization.  If he wants/needs classic, then he has to obtain the OS 9 full install, then update to 9.2, then install OS X.  And he needs to boot from the CD's each time.


----------

